# NTO Guide Service and tours?



## AllTerrainAngler (Jan 14, 2017)

Has anyone heard of him or have any reviews. His prices are pretty realistic and fair and it seems like a pretty good deal. Just don't wanna get skunked or have a bad time.


----------



## poole93 (Jan 20, 2017)

Actualy talked to him earlier on the phone, seems to be a great guy with great rates, planning on booking a quail hunt or fishing trip in few weeks


----------



## smoothie (Jan 21, 2017)

Scott Clark with Hollow Oak in Quitman Ga is great, John Peak at Southwind clays and Quail is great along with a clay course and Lenox River Ranch is really top drawer


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jan 23, 2017)

$125 for 10 quail cleaned/175 for 17, and so on. Prices are unreal. For that price I'm tempted to ask to use my pointer on a hunt. He runs a cheesie as a flushing dog.


----------

